# Moving Clouds



## brianT (Dec 17, 2009)

In this night shot the clouds were moving fast, just after a receding rain storm.

Focal Length: 10mm, Shutter: 25 seconds, Aperture: F/11, ISO: 200, Camera: Nikon D90, Lens: Sigma 10-20mm F/4-5.6, Processing: Contrast adjustment and noise reduction mostly in sky, some sharpening, distortion correction.


----------



## gregie27 (Dec 18, 2009)

i love the long exposure done here!!! city lights were translated to skylights! good job man!:thumbup:


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Dec 18, 2009)

Fantastic. 

I really like this shot.


----------



## Opher (Dec 18, 2009)

All i can say is WOW.  Love the shot.
Only thing i can coment on is i wish the boat was not so dark.  But overall A+++


----------



## Yemme (Dec 18, 2009)

Oooooh... this is Nice.


----------



## brianT (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.



> All i can say is WOW.  Love the shot.
> Only thing i can coment on is i wish the boat was not so dark.  But overall A+++


I struggled with how much to brighten the boat in post.  It was quite dark, the foreground lit only by a dim streetlight.  I decided not to lighten the boat as the focus was the sky, and thus generally wanted the brightest area to be the sky.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 20, 2009)

Yep, that's awesome.  I think you did right with the foreground too.  It shows up well enough without trying to compete for attention.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 20, 2009)

AMAZIN


----------



## newbie06 (Dec 20, 2009)

dam thats nice...


----------



## everettej (Dec 20, 2009)

I really like this shot!
GOOD JOB!


----------



## Jankster (Dec 21, 2009)

awesome. love the sky.


----------



## SimpleFoto (Dec 21, 2009)

nice.  Those must have been some quick clouds for a 25 second shutter speed.  Great colors in them though.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 21, 2009)

this is a stunning shot!!!


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 22, 2009)

i love this shot but can't get over the massive yacht it takes away so much from the picture


----------



## Ady (Dec 22, 2009)

I think if you had moved your yacht before taking the shot it would have made for a less distracting foreground, perhaps just a darkened jetty in its place. Also consider a slight crop from the left & top? Impressive sky.


----------



## v-dubber (Dec 23, 2009)

this is tight!


----------



## Jhamb (Dec 23, 2009)

I love how the lights streams on the clouds draw you into the center of the city skyline! I wish the yacht was darker though. Great shot either way!


----------

